# Why Has Benefiber Stopped Working?



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I took it last week, instant relief.Now, Benefiber is acting just like Citrucell.I feel nothing.I am extremely bloated, large stomach full of waste, and constipated.Why is it when I took Benefiber last week; it changed things, but now I am back to being just as constipated and bloated as I was?Is there anything I can do?Should I instead of taking one tablespoons five times a day; take 1-2 tablespoons three times or make each one bigger; fewer times but more when I do them?I understand there are search engines, and I have checked; but they have so many possibilites I do not where to start; I feel overwhelmed and I can trust you guys, who know me and what I have, much better as I feel you know me and can give a more informed, specialized approach.I really need to stop being constipated, I feel tired and full, I need to release it, I am pushing, and I all get is hemoroids.Are you sure coffee really would do the trick, by giving me D and thus releasing all the backup?Please offer me your educated advice, I feel better doing something a real person has recommened and can vouch for that has worked for them. I have so much waste it has to be let loose, what can I do? Thanks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i know it can be overwhelming vol, i just go on to a search engine (i find google is best) and hope for the best.My partner has not got ibs (well he sure has bowel probs)he would not go to the loo for anything up to 2 weeks







and honest to god thats not a lie, his doc said to him to keep taking his movicol drinks 2 a day and by helping it along use an enema, all i can say is that it did work, and jim said the relief was the best feeling in the world (after waking up to yours truly in the morning that is)







I dont really know what to suggest, all i do know is that if i am constipated i swear by rhubarb, ok there may be some sceptics who say ha! thats a laugh it wont work, for me it does, but like i say it may not work for you, its trial and error, try everything you can good luck


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Coffee probably won't give you D. It affects some of us D'ers but I for one am fine with 2 cups a day and you may have to become an obsessive coffee drinker for it to make you actually get D. Benefibre/citrucell/sfs will all make you go a heap more initially but slow down as your bod gets used to the additional fibre. Can I ask if you have tried to eat more insoluble fibre in your diet? Things like grain bread, wholemeal pasta, wheat bix, wheaties, anything that will help to make you go? Also you need to be sure you are eating sufficient fruit and vegetables. Are you still following Heather's diet? This is just my opinion but I think D's and C's are very different and need totally different diets to get things going or to stop them moving so much.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I have been having a bowl of Kasha, and been eating solubale fiber.I also have applesauce and a banana during the day.Is there any vegetable supplement?So what you are telling me is, the reason the Benefiber is not working as good now is because my body has gotten used to it?Alright, so what should I take, would it be good to rotate between Citrcuell and Benefiber, I mean what do I do.In regards to rhburab; what do you do, buy it and what; and where do you buy it, any store?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Rhubarb is just a veg. You should be able to get it at any grocery store or fruit and veg market. I've never eaten it though so can't give you any recipies but if you google rhubarb recipies it will bring stuff up for you. I don't know what to do about the SFS. It will help to bulk up the stools (so long as you are drinking a lot of water, are you drinking enough water with them? If you don't they'll make you more constipated) but it won't cause D. There is a product over here (I don't know if you can buy it in the US) called Normafibre. It has a laxative effect as well as the soluble fibre and I know a couple of people who have found it great. You can just get it at the chemist along with all the other fibre sups. Maybe you should look at something like that. Another one is Agiofibre I think it's called. It is an insoluble fibre supp as opposed to a soluble fibre one and should help you go more than benefibre or citrucelle will. No idea what Kasha is so can't comment on that. You could also try eating more wholegrains in general to keep things moving.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

you can grow it or buy rhubarb at any supermarket, fruit market...you can make it in a pie, or a crumble.. i sometimes boil it for a wee bit drain it and have it with my porridge


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Kashi here is high fiber oatmeal. they also have cereals.I prefer the raisin spice


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Rubbarb! I love it! That brings back memories of childhood when my grandma would make rubbarb pie. Rubbarb, as I recall, is naturally very sour, so the pie was about 75% added sugar to make the rubbarb tenable to eat. I remember the rubbarb growing in her garden - long reddish stems with a big leaf on top.By the way, I am back from my vacation, and have a souvenier cold that is very awful. In olden times (when FRIENDS was still on prime time TV) I would stuff a lot of over-the-counter pills in my mouth to try and help, but now that I am taking anti-anxiety meds, I think I better be very careful about combination effects, so I am doing this cold "cold turkey" with just lots of water and rest. What do women get for giving birth? (I think I need an epedermal!!). This has nothing to do with anything, but I try to offer a moment of sunshine (or if you are a good friend, I might moon you), so here goes.American News talked about Prince Charles and Camilla tonight, visiting the USA. They said that Prince Charles and Princess Diana were like Fred Estaire and Ginger Rogers, whereas Prince Charles and Camilla are like Fred and Ethel Mertz! (remember I LOVE LUCY?). Volatile, I see that you are wearing peoples' patience thin. Bless you, guy. I don't see you as a troll, but I think most folks just do not have new information for you. I cannot imagine how you'd deal with having my cold. I sound like the Wicked Queen in SNOW WHITE after she took the potion to become old. Those Los Angeles germs are really vicious. But I did my commercial and saw my family and had a marvelous time in my original home town (San Francisco). I don't know if Halloween Trick or Treating is just a USA ritual or is also done in England, but I went out with the little members of the family in their batman and batgirl costumes and it was sheer child greed as visions of free candy danced in their eyes. And for anyone who has never seen the Golden Gate Bridge "live", it is really red but very magnificent. May your bowels be stable. Volatile, if you are bi-polar, you should NOT stop taking your medication just so you can go drinking. Sometimes you do things that could be interpreted as being really stupid. No offense. I think half the folks who jump off the Golden Gate Bridge are off their bi-polar meds! Use some common sense please.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome back Healthwise!!!







Mr. V has many more issues than his constipation and bloating. Reading, comprehension and implementing manners are just a few!!!







Sandi~


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Benefiber took away my "D" for about a week, but went downhill from there. Maybe your body just gets used to it?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

When we take pills etc our bodies do take a while before it starts to work, but if we are using meds long term they do after a while start to wear off, i no longer take tagamet as it does not work anymore.


----------

